# exercise diagrams



## kevo

Is there a good site wih various illustartions on that I could check out, used to have a lkink but lost it


----------



## chrisj22

Try typing it in a search engine and something is bound to come up.


----------



## kevo

already googled it mate and it came up with a load of shoite!


----------



## demon

Try these:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

http://www.thetrainingstationinc.com/exercises.html

http://abcbodybuilding.com/ (and click on 'Exercise')


----------



## kevo

nice one demon, a mate


----------



## Littleluke

When I started training I used these sites and they helped LOADS with form etc. I was scared of deadlifting LOL


----------



## kevo

LOL, I still am mate, well, my dodgy lower back is!!


----------



## gym freak

can any one help i need huge sholders but nothing working?


----------



## shorty

gym freak said:


> can any one help i need huge sholders but nothing working?


have you tried lifting weights??? 

Post up another thread stating what your doing!


----------



## ah24

abcbodybuilding is the best one imo....click on slideshow exercises - not animated.


----------



## squat_this

gym freak said:


> can any one help i need huge sholders but nothing working?


PMSL! Just huge shoulders???


----------

